# KUALA LUMPUR | Arte Solaris | 170m+ | 51 fl | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Project Name: Arte Solaris
Developer: Numestro
Floor: 51fl
Height: 170m+
Category: Mixed Use


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

U/C








COMMERCIAL – AEON SERVICES








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------

